# Cassie - Brindle Staffie x with Hope Rescue



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Cassie is a 10 month old staffie cross and is currently on foster in Aberystwyth.

Stunning dog and cat friendly staffie cross looking for an adult only home with someone home for the best part of the day.

The Cassie Fact File
Dog status: Excellent
Cat status: Excellent
Child status: Nervous with new people of any age. Will need a home without children
House training: Perfect
Home alone: Can be left for short periods, not suitable for full time worker
Basic training: Very good, knows sit,stay,lie down,come,leave it and walks nicely on the lead










Cassie came to us from less tha adequate conditions, she was rescued by a kind member of the public from an abusive situation and then moved in to foster care with Hope. Cassie had been living outdoors in a shed and had been wearing a harness for some time. She had continued to grow and the harness did not and it had cut into the back of her legs. Cassie is a nervous dog around new people and takes a while to trust. However, once she does she is a loving and affectionate dog and will give you her undying love and affection. We would like a home without children or visiting children as she is not socialised with young people and finds them scary.

Cassie is very dog friendly, she is living in foster care with other dogs including younger pups and is very accepting and playful with them. She can be rehomed with other dogs or on her own. Cassie is also polite with dogs that she meets out on walks.

Cassie is living in foster care with 5 cats and is excellent with them.

Cassie is not a huge fan of being on her own without human company and she will not be rehomed with full time workers. Ideally she would love a new home where someone is around for the best part of the day. Her foster mum has been gradually leaving her for longer periods taking care to ensure she is comfortable with each extending amount of time alone.

Cassie is house training and has a very good level of basic training including excellent recall and walking nicely on the lead. She is not destructive in the home and will always chew on her own toys or a bone if she is bored. Cassie enjoys her walks and being out and about.

All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered (if over 6 months), vaccinated, flea treated, wormed and micro-chipped prior to adoption. If a puppy is not old enough to be neutered then this must be carried out at the owners expense when old enough, and the relevant form completed by the vet and returned to Hope Rescue. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Some more pictures of this lovely girl - stunning brindle markings


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Dog friendly, Cat friendly, Housetrained and well behaved and willing to please  

... but Cassie is brindle and a bull breed  

Please consider this gorgeous girl


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)




----------

